# Pls. Adopt me-Perfect Black Lab 1 yr. old in Quincy, IL



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor Black Lab in Quincy, IL, has maybe until Friday*

*PLEASE CONTACT ANNE HECKLE VIA PHONE & EMAIL TO SAVE HIM OR EMAIL ME:[email protected]
Someone has offered to pay for his neuter and I will pay for some short term boarding.*
*This sleek handsome lab mix is gorgeous, he is such a sweetheart, very
lovable, he looks to be around a year old, unaltered, and gets along great
with other dogs and loves kids. He was scheduled to be euth Anne but they
will hold his also until Friday for you.*

*This sweet Black Lab is in dire need of a rescue or home, no calls or emails have yet to be recieved for this boy, who is great with kids, and other dogs, he is the perfect family dog, all he needs is a loving family to call his own, or a rescue to find him that loving family.
Time is running out fast for this Black Lab please post far and wide to save him! *Adams County Animal Warden 
Jenny Benjamin 
507 Vermont 
Quincy IL 
62301< BR>

*CALL Anne Heckle TO SAVE HIM
[email protected]
217/257-1322*

Forwarded Message ----
From: "[email protected] net"<[email protected] net>
Sent: Thursday, November 6, 2008 2:46:19 PM
Subject: Very sleek male black lab male city shelter on death row

Please email [email protected] net if you can help. Located in Quincy, IL.< BR>
Anne

-----Forwarded Message-----
From: Jen Benjamin <[email protected] net>
Sent: Nov 5, 2008 9:04 PM
To: Rescue Anne Heckle <[email protected] net>
Subject: Very sleek male black lab male city shelter on death row

This sleek handsome lab mix is gorgeous, he is such a sweetheart, very
lovable, he looks to be around a year old, unaltered, and gets along great
with other dogs and loves kids. He was scheduled to be euth Anne but they
will hold his also until Friday for you.

Adams County Animal Warden 
Jenny Benjamin 
507 Vermont 
Quincy IL 
62301< BR>

CALL Anne Heckle OR jENNY BENJAMIN TO SAVE HIM
[email protected] dstream.net
217/257-1322
Attached Images


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG, I would SO take him if he was closer. We really want a black lab.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Where are you*

Where are you?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

We are in PA


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I am sure a transport could be worked out to PA.
Does your husband agree to this?
If So, please Call Anne Heckle right away
She hasn't had any calls on him and we don't want him to die.
You can just talk to her and see about him

CALL Anne Heckle TO SAVE HIM
[email protected]
217/257-1322


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I am sure a transport could be worked out to PA.
> Does your husband agree to this?
> If So, please Call Anne Heckle right away
> She hasn't had any calls on him and we don't want him to die.
> ...


I will talk to him after work. We have been talking about getting a buddy for Charlie and we agreed on a black lab. It's just so far away.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Where in PA are you*

Where in PA are you.

I'm sure we could find vol drivers to drive to PA-probably would take a week or so to arrange.

Talk to your hubby and please call her as soon as you can.+

*I have a friend, Kathi, Hali's Mom, from this Forum-think she's in Erie, PA, and she knows alot of people that drive in transports!!*


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Berks County. We just called and she said to call back after 5.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great*

Great! Thanks for calling.
Let me know what she says when you call back after 5:00.
She might be at work!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

If you need my help to get him through Ohio, let me know!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*We will*

Blair: Thanks, we will.
I pray that someone saves this boy-he doesn't have long.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> If you need my help to get him through Ohio, let me know!


Thanks,

We have to ask a few questions first. It doesn't mention if he gets alongs with cats, we have 2 of them. If it doesn't work out with us I *hope* this boy gets saved.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Don't worry*

When you call Anne you can ask about the cats.
Don't worry if you guys decide not to save him we are doing are best to find help for him.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Anne called us back and said that he's safe for another week and it gives her more time to get better pictures of him and get him neutered. It's real easy for him to get to some places because of her connections and if nothing happens after that she will give us a call. At least he's safe    And we will keep our eyes open for our next pup


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

glad to hear that guy is safe 

i did want to mention, there is a very active Lab board i can send you a link to that has many members who are very involved in rescue who post links to dogs in need - there are lots of black labs posted, and some in PA

let me know if you are interested, and i'll get you the link. i tried to send this by PM, but apparently you've got it blocked.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Charlie06
Thanks for talking to Anne.

I believe the closest option we have is a wonderful rescue in Iowa that will take him-it's only 5 hr. drive. I know bicki and she and her friend will find him a
loving home!!

Faith's mommy is right. Check out the Labrador Retriever Forum!
There are lots of Kill Shelters in PA that are posted on there and beautiful Labs that will die if not adopted!!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> glad to hear that guy is safe
> 
> i did want to mention, there is a very active Lab board i can send you a link to that has many members who are very involved in rescue who post links to dogs in need - there are lots of black labs posted, and some in PA
> 
> let me know if you are interested, and i'll get you the link. i tried to send this by PM, but apparently you've got it blocked.


*Thanks*, I'd love the link. My PM should work now.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

PM on the way


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Little Update on Midnight-Sweet 1 year old Black Lab in Quincy, IL*

K9kastaways rescue in Logan Iowa will take this boy if we cannot find an Illinois Rescue.

Anne, [email protected], does a 10 hr. roundtrip transport of dogs from Adams in Antioch, IL-Kill Shelter-to Chicago every Saturday, so it would be wonderful to find a rescue in Chicago or the suburbs of Chicago for him.

The lady at the shelter, Jen, is going to have him neutered and vetted and HW tested on Monday and she will find a foster for him and hopefully next Saturday we will need transport help from Quincy, Illinois to Missouri Valley, Iowa, about a 5 1/2 hr. trip.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great update for quincy*

MIDNIGHT'S new name is Quincy.

Just got an email from Vicki of K9Kastaways rescue that Quincy is safe with her, just took a big romp around her back yard and is taking a nap!!!

After Quincy's Nap, Vicki will send pictures!!!!!


----------

